
Retro game fun in the city: life-size version of "Pong" - waxzce
http://www.amusement.net/2013/07/31/retro-game-fun-in-the-city-life-size-version-of-pong-presented-in-nantes/
======
jystervinou
Can we get Mame running on city billboards please ? :-)

